

Iostat -x - emilis_info
http://dammit.lt/2009/03/11/iostat/

======
mblakele
Good introduction. This is one of the tools that I first used on Solaris, and
Solaris iostat is still a little bit better than linux iostat. I'd especially
like to have the '-z' and '-M' options in linux.... Maybe it's time I looked
at the source code.

~~~
mblakele
This thread is long-dead, but I wanted to add that -M is already in iostat
9.0, as -m. Yesterday's release of 9.0.3 adds -z (if pressed, I'll admit to
supplying a patch): <http://pagesperso-
orange.fr/sebastien.godard/changelog.html>

------
lrajlich
I personally use "iostat -xk 1" which shows the values in kilobytes rather
than blocks (easier to read) and updates every second.

------
chrisbolt
Even better is patching Net-SNMP to output %util over SNMP, then pulling the
numbers into cacti for various graphs.

------
moonpolysoft
dstat is also quite nice.

